# Rundll.32.exe



## baribecker (Dec 19, 2001)

Has anyone seen this messaeg before?

Windows cannot find rundll.32.exe


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I would suggest going here http://housecall.antivirus.com/ and running the online virus scan.

If that doesn't find anything go to start/run/type sfc and have system file checker run and look for corrupt or altered files.


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

Its often the result of an infection with SirCam if you've been infected more than once and your AV software has then deleted the file.

If you have 98 go to start, run, the type sfc and hit enter. If the file is missing or damaged it will ask you to restore it from your windows Cd, but if the cabs are loaded onto the HDD they will do just as well. Just point the restore from option to where the cabs are on the drive.

Then please please do a full scan for viruses.


----------

